# "Why isn't he curly" RANT



## confetti (Apr 5, 2015)

Artoo is seven months old and does not have corkscrew curls. He never will and I'm fine with that. I made the choice to get him instead of finding a reputable breeder. My decision to get him was hastily made and we do things like that when we're smitten.
ANYWAYS, I get asked all the time "Why doesn't he have a curly coat?" and told "He doesn't look like a poodle." I find both remarks to be extremely rude. I know that he is a poodle and understand that smaller poodles are less likely to have corkscrew curls, especially when they weren't bred by a professional.
To make his coat situation even more confusing for people, I blow dry him so his coat never dries naturally. 
The pro to this rant is that he'll always look like a puppy. The con is that rude people will always exist. 
I've included a picture of him when he got wet and I didn't dry him as well as a picture of what his coat usually looks like. 
End rant. Thanks for reading! :aetsch:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Artoo is a puppy and still needs to go through a coat change so he might get curlier, he has such puppy hair, even if he doesn't he still is a poodle. 

My current toy poodles I have one that has a completely proper harsh curly coat, Beatrice, one that has tight loose curls Flower and Pia has a thick soft wavy coat, and I still get asked what kind of dog they are. Most people around here have limited knowledge when comes to poodles because there aren't any.

Some folks and clueless and just plain rude


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the reaction Artoo is getting is for several reasons. He is still very much a puppy. He is a parti poodle and he does not have the obvious poodle clip. A lot of well bred poodles are mistaken for mixed breeds because of the way they are clipped.

I think a lot of poodles with multicolored coats are not recognized as a poodle. A lot of people expect poodles to be solid colors.

Time might give him a curly coat, but most people will probably never know right away he is a poodle. It is not necessarily rude. You could say it is ignorance. You might be happier if you just expect this reaction from most people.

Artoo is cute as a button. So what if his poodliness is not evident.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When I was in college, decades ago (or when the dinosaurs roamed the Earth according to my kids) we had to come up with a mantra to help us get though life. Mine was, "People do dumb things!" This mantra certainly applies to your situation. Feel free to use it. By the way, lots of well bred 7 month old poodle pups have coats like your pup.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if it's any consolation, i had two lowchen, both with excellent pedigrees from well-respected breeders. they had different coats and different personalities. the litter mate of the outsize, shy male with the cotton candy coat was even sent to a breeder in germany and sired/grandsired a number of champions. "love the one you're with" is appropriate imo with regard to pets/family members. to the rude questioners: "love knows no bounds." if that doesn't shut them up, walk away.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That is still a pup, Cayenne is 2 and does not have the same coat as Bella who is 8. Bella did not have the coat she has now and she was 1.5 years old when I got here. I do agree that unless it is in some form of a poodle cut, many people do not recognize a poodle. I doubt they mean to be rude, just do not know


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I find this funny because I have the opposite complaint - Timi is too darn curly - even when freshly blow dried with a forced air dryer, I can never get her hair straight and that makes it impossible for me to scissor her well! Her butt looks like a bowl of spaghetti Os!


----------



## confetti (Apr 5, 2015)

He had a poodle haircut for awhile but I buzzed him recently. It's frustrating because I just told you he's a poodle and you're going to argue about it? He's not even your dog! lol


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I would say he has yet to go through his coat change and you will probably see some curl soon. But be sure to stay on top of brushing because during this period they are extra prone to matting. My girl Ruby was soo thin-coated and her hair was so straight as a pup until her coat began to change around 8-10 months old. Now her hair is only straight when she gets blown straight at the groomers. If she goes out in the rain for a few minutes her hair is kinky curly!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

confetti said:


> He had a poodle haircut for awhile but I buzzed him recently. It's frustrating because I just told you he's a poodle and you're going to argue about it? He's not even your dog! lol



People love to act as if they know it all! Not many "non poodle" people know that parti is indeed one of many poodle coat colors, maybe that is why people assume that he isn't a poodle?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My girl is very well-bred, but when she had her straight puppy coat, I constantly got asked what breed or mix she was and it drove me crazy. I'm so glad she's curly now and 90% of people know she's a poodle.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I like his hair and markings. a solid apricot poodle is next on my list but after that I want a parti.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> I think the reaction Artoo is getting is for several reasons. He is still very much a puppy. He is a parti poodle and he does not have the obvious poodle clip. A lot of well bred poodles are mistaken for mixed breeds because of the way they are clipped.
> 
> I think a lot of poodles with multicolored coats are not recognized as a poodle. A lot of people expect poodles to be solid colors.
> 
> ...


Minipoo, you've identified what may be the base of people's comments. Until about 2 years ago I really didn't know poodles were any other color than black, white, cream and red. And when I found out about parti poodles my eyes were really opened. 

And I agree...Artoo is so cute! Don't worry about other's remarks, just enjoy your pup!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It's probably his unique and absolutely adorable markings for a Parti which causes the confusion. I wouldn't worry at all what anyone thinks!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mmmm, sorry Confetti... as a rant?? Five out of ten. 

You should have been here when *bold* was popular. With lots of exclamation marks!!! And even
yelling in big text!!

Ah... those were the days!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

sigh why isn't he curly? I despaired of every seeing him with a nice curl he always looked like a doodle within even a few hours of being groomed in a poodle style.... 

Guess what he now has a beautiful crisp almost Brillo pad coat that curls tightly.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mine are now 2.5 yrs old and will also get curly when wet or even damp. I work hard, short of ironing their hair to get it straight so it will fluff...like after a bath with the blow dryer. But living in the Seattle area, they tend to get curly fast at this time of year. I think it's just puppy hair that is still very whispy. Enjoy the fluff while you can. But yeah....tangle time until coat change.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Neely's coat is not curly--it has waves, at the most. And not that "harsh" coat the standard calls for, although I can feel some coarser hairs in his adult coat (he'll be 4 on Feb. 9).

Very early on, I was asked so often whether he was a labradoodle that I put him in a "real" poodle clip--usually a modified historically correct continental (see below). No questions now--just little (and big) girls squealing, "Look! A POODLE!"










This picture is from his Facebook page--we had a very good weekend in Hickory, NC, at the end of September 2015.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We had a toy poodle that never got a "true" poodle coat. She had baby fluff her whole life, add to the fact that her tail was not docked and I was always getting "what kind of dog is she? Poodle and what?" I think we have all felt your pain at some point in our poodle lives!


----------

